# No Ring tone on ASOP Liberty



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello,

Has or does anyone else have no ring tone with this ROM. I flashed point .602 on Thursday and than flashed ASOP Liberty on top. I just realized that my phone hasn't been ringing. Volume is on high. When I go to select ringtone, I'm getting a forced close.

Does anyone have a solution?

Thank You.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to proper section. please use the development section for releases only. thanks.


----------

